# Red Light on a Packard Bell Imedia d2315 aio desktop



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, my Packard Bell imedia d2315 aio desktop suddenly cut out and now when I press the power button to start it up, the fans kick in for 3 or 4 seconds and then the power cuts out again. The power button flashes red instead of the usual blue (when it worked properly). Nothing comes up on the monitor (no signal) and there is no bleep (as usual). One of the air vents might have been covered when it cut out. I have cleaned out all the fluff from the fans but it still isn't starting up. Help!


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

First of all, don't push the button anymore, second of all it sounds like your motherboard is trying to protect itself from a critical system failure due to a bad power supply.
Replace the power supply and that "Should" fix it unless I'm missing the mark here.


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice, a couple of friends have told me it was probably the power supply so will give it a try. Is it possible to buy the part online? Is it expensive? If so what am I looking for? - does it have like a certain name or model number? I'm guessing its too dangerous/difficult for me to try and replace it myself.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not dangerous, it's not difficult, just don't leave it plugged into the outlet when you pull it out and don't force anything back in when you put in the new power supply.

As for what power supply and where to get it I can't tell you because I couldn't find any information with the model number you posted. Are you sure that's the right model number?


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ermm, I'm pretty sure, but I'll check when i get in tonight and post any more model information I find tomorrow. I suppose I could always open it up and note down what it says on the power supply label and post that if its any help- any information I should look out in particular?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Typically PC power supplies are either atx power supplies or proprietary, meaning you have to get a replacement from the manufacturer. Sometimes you can find refurbs or replacements online. Hopefully it's just a standard atx power supply in a standard stand up tower, if that is the case then you can get them just about anywhere.


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool, im pretty sure its ATX. When I opened it up, the label on the power supply box said FSP250-60HEN and the AC input is 220-230v. I was browsing online and I found this [url]http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/B4188-FSP-FSP250-60HEN-250W-250-Watt-Power-Supply-PSU-/380256493618?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item58890da032[/URL] The power supply box and label look the same as what I've got so I think im onto a winner. Just hope that this solves the problem, I'd hate to fork out 30 quid for nothing. Either way, thanks for all your help viseroth - legend.


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

A bit of extra information if this helps - Model Type/Reference: UTOW-D10.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

You must be in europe some where and for some reason I can't find power supply information on that thing, but plenty of other stuff.

And yes, that link you posted is a standard atx power supply. You can go down to your office supply store and pick one up, or at least we can over here.

If you are to order a replacement power supply then get a quality one, preferably something from seasonic, antec or pcpowerandcooling


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just replaced my power supply unit with an identical unit - no change, still the red light on the power button, fans start up for a few seconds and then it dies. Can rule the power supply unit out as the problem - starting to think its beyond repair.


----------



## tobybrown1988 (Oct 26, 2010)

I reckon it must be a motherboard failure or a hard-drive failure...or both. A motherboard would be so expensive its not worth replacing and with a new hard-drive, I would have to buy a new version of windows (as I didn't back up). Either way it would cost me 45 pounds to get a professional diagnosis on top of the 35 I have already spent on a new power supply unit - thats before I'm told how much it will cost to fix. Its 2 years old - which I'm told is a long time for a comp, so I'm considering getting rid rather than wasting more money. What do you think?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

its most likely the motherboard the harddrive wont stop it booting up but to test disconnect the hard drive and turn it on see if it gets to the bios splash screen if it does its the hdd but unlikely as i said before. if you do decide to get a new computer i suggest you keep the hard drive and fit it as a slave on your new system and you can transfer all your files across when you have installed windows on your new system.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not the hard drive but it could be something shorting out and causing the system to kick back off. As a last resort unplug everything, hard drive, cdrom, all fans, all accessies that it doesn't need to boot, unplug all the cables from those devices and try and power it on again. Re-seat the ram, reseat the CPU and try and turn it on again. Don't worry about thermal past until you have confirmed that it boots. Just make sure you put the CPU heatsink back into place before you turn the power back on. If it boots then replace the thermal paste between the CPU and heatsink and start plugging in one device at a time until you find the culprit.
If it still does not boot then chances are the motherboard is shot due to a failed power supply. I've seen it happen a couple times. I've seen a system fail just like this before and it took the board and hard drive out with it. When the hard drive was connected to another machine it started to smoke. It used a antec power supply.


----------

